# safeguard buys boa field assest



## Guest

crazy safeguard buys bank of america field assets. Safeguard now controls all boa work. Crazy


----------



## Guest

wmhlc said:


> crazy safeguard buys bank of america field assets. Safeguard now controls all boa work. Crazy


Jinx. We posted this at the same time. You owe me a Coke.


----------



## JDRM

Is this true?


----------



## Guest

Yep came from the ceo of safeguard. Boa people in my area are terrible surprise it lasted that long


----------



## Guest

JDRM said:


> Is this true?


Yessir. Confirmed.


----------



## hammerhead

http://www.housingwire.com/news/safeguard-buys-bank-americas-field-servicing-operations


----------



## JDRM

So this is part of the "shakeup" at SG. This sucks!


----------



## Guest

so what does this mean for all the other boa servicers like south central valley and qualified etc...


----------



## Guest

FLpreservation said:


> so what does this mean for all the other boa servicers like south central valley and qualified etc...


It means we are all screwed.If you don't work for safeguard we will soon be out of business.


----------



## Guest

Its says they are using boa vendor network but I bet that last about 2 months.


----------



## Guest

When Safeguard lost Fannie Mae this week, my regional told me that there were a couple large accounts in the works, but couldn't elaborate. I guess that is one of them. She told me to be ready for alot of new work in the next couple of months. It's a good thing, because I just lost 43 Fannie Mae accounts on Tuesday. It definitely helped the swelling go down.


----------



## Guest

ctvalley said:


> When Safeguard lost Fannie Mae this week, my regional told me that there were a couple large accounts in the works, but couldn't elaborate. I guess that is one of them. She told me to be ready for alot of new work in the next couple of months. It's a good thing, because I just lost 43 Fannie Mae accounts on Tuesday. It definitely helped the swelling go down.


Right. We lost 450 recurring.....


----------



## Guest

I'd love to know the volume of BoA vs. Fannie Mae in my area


----------



## Guest

I would say higher across the board since theres so much P&P. It out numbers REO everywhere I would assume.


----------



## Guest

BACFS does not control all the BOA work-

They were part of BOA- but BOA still subs ALOT. 

. 

Relax- don't panic. 

And dont celebrate if you are a safeguard sub- at least not yet. Volume still LOW.


----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> BACFS does not control all the BOA work-
> 
> They were part of BOA- but BOA still subs ALOT.
> 
> there are 11 other players on the BOA Scorecard- and BACFS
> 
> All SG did was buy an "extra slot." on the scorecard.
> 
> Smart move- but the other nationals smoked BACFS prices.
> 
> Relax- don't panic.
> 
> And dont celebrate if you are a safeguard sub- at least not yet. Volume still LOW.


Amen. Don't run with this guys. Its big for SG, not big for you. And it is much more complicated than, "now SG will controll all of B of A work". B of A is smarter than that (not much....just smarter).


----------



## BPWY

I wouldn't get too excited.


I heard last winter that MCS was making a major move and was taking over BoA.

Did it happen????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JDRM

Anyone here currently working for SG?


----------



## GTX63

SG is absorbing the BOA system as it exists, including the staffing.
They are not going away anytime soon. Others on here may be.


----------



## Guest

The BOA system? 

BACFS was a formation to by BofA to get a tax write off. It was also consistently used by them as a "check number"- keeps the other dweebs on the scorecard list hungry- and fearful of being kicked out of the party. 


Relax- breathe. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63

Safeguard Properties has reached an agreement to acquire the field servicing operation of Bank of America. The sale is expected to close in 60 to 90 days. They will be taking over the Pre sale and REO properties, including inspections, preservation, maint, rehab/repairs.
They are also absorbing the employee and vendor network.

My fault for speed reading, and mistating what I already knew in an earlier post.


----------



## Guest

As I am reading about all of this BofA stuff I just recieved an bid request from FAS for a rehab bid on a BofA property. Been working with FAS for 3 yrs and I don't think I have ever gotten anything BofA through them besides maybe a wint or inspection. So my FAS screen has gone from over 200 work orders just 1 week ago to 1 maid, 1 recut and 1 rehab bid... but they are all within 5 miles of the shop so I guess I won't deactivate myself just yet


----------



## Guest

Yes SG is taking over all BOA field services, all P&P and REO services Vendors now doing work for BOA will be folded into SG vendor network.This includes firms such as SCVMS, Quality West, Sentinel Field Services and others.


----------



## Guest

removed


----------



## JDRM

GTX63 said:


> Safeguard Properties has reached an agreement to acquire the field servicing operation of Bank of America. The sale is expected to close in 60 to 90 days. They will be taking over the Pre sale and REO properties, including inspections, preservation, maint, rehab/repairs.
> They are also absorbing the employee and vendor network.
> 
> My fault for speed reading, and mistating what I already knew in an earlier post.


Its amazing isn't it !!!! Gotta watch what you say, cuz someone on here knows more. Yet they have the time to sit on here and post messages all day!


----------



## thanohano44

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Where is this information coming from?? It is most certainly not what BOA states.
> 
> BofA REO is on scorecard- 12 vendors counting BACFS
> 
> Bacfs was the coordinator for prop pres ONLY.
> 
> REO is not included in that - REO runs differently and BACFS was simply a "check number on and to keep the scorecarders scared. They never got work of any consequence. In fact SG's performance on REO was pretty abysmal- looking at the scorecard.
> 
> SG IS NOT going to be the sole source for BOA. Figure the odds of Home Depot, Miken and FAS working under SG and dropping their profits- and volume.
> 
> All SG is doing is taking over BACFS operations. That is it.
> 
> That comes from the regional director for REO Bank of America- as of this morning when I spoke with her to get some insight.
> 
> SG is also NOT taking over the Hazard Claims work- only bidding it as an approved list of subs.
> 
> SG wishes they could but it is not going to happen- especially with their low scorecard rankings. All BOAVM cares about is scorecard- which means TURNTIME.
> 
> SG would have to take over FAS, Miken, Core Logic AND LPS to even hit 75% of BOA'sworkload- not to mention their outsourcers.
> 
> CoreLogic is much larger than SG as well. Home Depot? Lmao they could BUY SG. SG is only a 2 billion$ company annual. They are a big player granted- but definitley not the biggest- compared to some of the other kids in the BOA sandbox. Google Corelogic and you will see what I mean. Then go for LPS- and FAS.
> 
> Hell SG lost Nationstar to FAS (10 Billion in properties this year alone) And FNMA previously here and there.
> 
> The takeover sounds out of proportion of what it really is more like SG propaganda to me- especially after having a nice chat with BofA this morning.
> 
> Even the BACFS vendor network- DOES NOT INCLUDE the other players on the scorecard for REO/PP. Which is kind of funny. There was a grouping that subbed directly to bacfs for PP (no idea about that list- sorry)- so thats what SG picked up.
> 
> Miken and FAS also do BOA pp work- as does Core Logic and HD- BOA takes bids- and hands it to their AM to dole it out to the approved contractor. (Scorecard member)
> 
> But - if everyone wants to be excited- or go into panic- go for it.


Just got 8 Corelogic B of A initial secures in which I don't have to call in.


----------



## Guest

as far as MIKEN last I heard theu were doing inspections for safeguard to stay afloay


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Just got 8 Corelogic B of A initial secures in which I don't have to call in.












I had two from the siblings during my time with them.......... no call in required.


----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Where is this information coming from?? It is most certainly not what BOA states.
> 
> BofA REO is on scorecard- 12 vendors counting BACFS
> 
> Bacfs was the coordinator for prop pres ONLY.
> 
> REO is not included in that - REO runs differently and BACFS was simply a "check number on and to keep the scorecarders scared. They never got work of any consequence. In fact SG's performance on REO was pretty abysmal- looking at the scorecard.
> 
> SG IS NOT going to be the sole source for BOA. Figure the odds of Home Depot, Miken and FAS working under SG and dropping their profits- and volume.
> 
> All SG is doing is taking over BACFS operations. That is it.
> 
> That comes from the regional director for REO Bank of America- as of this morning when I spoke with her to get some insight.
> 
> SG is also NOT taking over the Hazard Claims work- only bidding it as an approved list of subs.
> 
> SG wishes they could but it is not going to happen- especially with their low scorecard rankings. All BOAVM cares about is scorecard- which means TURNTIME.
> 
> SG would have to take over FAS, Miken, Core Logic AND LPS to even hit 75% of BOA'sworkload- not to mention their outsourcers.
> 
> CoreLogic is much larger than SG as well. Home Depot? Lmao they could BUY SG. SG is only a 2 billion$ company annual. They are a big player granted- but definitley not the biggest- compared to some of the other kids in the BOA sandbox. Google Corelogic and you will see what I mean. Then go for LPS- and FAS.
> 
> Hell SG lost Nationstar to FAS (10 Billion in properties this year alone) And FNMA previously here and there.
> 
> The takeover sounds out of proportion of what it really is more like SG propaganda to me- especially after having a nice chat with BofA this morning.
> 
> Even the BACFS vendor network- DOES NOT INCLUDE the other players on the scorecard for REO/PP. Which is kind of funny. There was a grouping that subbed directly to bacfs for PP (no idea about that list- sorry)- so thats what SG picked up.
> 
> Miken and FAS also do BOA pp work- as does Core Logic and HD- BOA takes bids- and hands it to their AM to dole it out to the approved contractor. (Scorecard member)
> 
> But - if everyone wants to be excited- or go into panic- go for it.


Cruz here is right guys. With a company like B of A, there is still alot that has to happen even for their agreement to go through. They have contracts they have to honor etc.. Also, don't forget the BACFS was originally the field services for countrywide, which they tried to use for their entire portfolio. It didn't work. In addition, B of A probably has to have the shareholders ratify any purchase like this, which they have not done.

Cruz, I would love to pick your brain man. PM me if you have a minute someday.


----------



## Guest

*hmm*

can anyone tell me how to apply to BoA? we dont have to go through safegurard,do we? and whats with AMS ? they told all of the vendors that they (we) were going to get all of this work on the 1st ? today is the 8th ?
you call,no one knows anything? i think safeguard will get it back. AMS does not have anything organized? im scared. shouldnt have burned the bridge with safeguard?


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> can anyone tell me how to apply to BoA? we dont have to go through safegurard,do we? and whats with AMS ? they told all of the vendors that they (we) were going to get all of this work on the 1st ? today is the 8th ?
> you call,no one knows anything? i think safeguard will get it back. AMS does not have anything organized? im scared. shouldnt have burned the bridge with safeguard?


Unless you ca. Cover 2-3 states, have. $1 million + BLOC, are a GC, full time office staff, D&b# and 20+ crews. You're wasting your time. You're just not cut out for the job. Trust me.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Unless you ca. Cover 2-3 states, have. $1 million + BLOC, are a GC, full time office staff, D&b# and 20+ crews. You're wasting your time. You're just not cut out for the job. Trust me.






On the other hand how hard can it be?


You have the AAA rated screw ups that is known as Mid A that butcher BofA properties.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> On the other hand how hard can it be?
> 
> You have the AAA rated screw ups that is known as Mid A that butcher BofA properties.


Who sign on to 3 year contracts and insurance and contracts probably protect them. Their hacks get hit with the charge backs and lawsuits, no them. Bank loses nothing at any rate. Work gets done free. Win win for everyone but the putz doing the work.


----------



## Guest

removed


----------



## BPWY

Oh yeah, I am certain Mid A does not have all of that!


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Oh yeah, I am certain Mid A does not have all of that!


He's talking about B of A direct/residential lending. Not BAC field services.


----------



## Guest

Mid a is not a direct vendor then. 
They would be a second tier under a bigger player- like US Best, Pres Pro-, Regis- Yo' Mammas Contracting- etc. 

Then their are third and 4th tiers as well- Till you get down to Sentinel, Big Daddy, White Van- yo mammas contracting- etc.


----------



## BPWY

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Mid a is not a direct vendor then.
> They would be a second tier under a bigger player- like US Best, Pres Pro-, Regis- Yo' Mammas Contracting- etc.
> 
> Then their are third and 4th tiers as well- Till you get down to Sentinel, Big Daddy, White Van- yo mammas contracting- etc.
> 
> And down on the line to lil ol you and me.
> 
> There are very few players on the Scorecard. Last time my beady little eyes had access to it- was about 2 months ago
> 
> FAS
> Safeguard
> Miken
> REO Allegiance
> Home Depot - good luck.
> Core Logic
> LPS - subs to FAS
> AMS
> MCS -I think Dead?
> BACFS- being merged into SG (PP)
> UPM- I think Dead?
> Vineyard







I think they might have an older contract.

Most of their paper work came on BACFS letter head addressed to them. 

That doesn't point to 3rd stringers in my opinion.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> He's talking about B of A direct/residential lending. Not BAC field services.





I see senor, said the blind man.


----------



## Guest

deleted


----------



## thanohano44

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Here- let me try showing you a different way-
> 
> There is BAC Field Services. BOA created this to manage the foreclosure nightmare- and the loads of properties during the crash from the Banks and bad loans BOA bought.
> 
> To go direct to BofA you need to go through BOAVM- and become an approved supplier to BOA- (WF uses a similiar process.)
> 
> BOFA can issue paperwork (and even delegate that authority quasi legally) to the company that ends up with the property.
> 
> Even at a second or third String- the Asset Manager will still be in the loop.
> 
> Bofa also uses outsource companies (Core Logic is a major one as is Keystone, etc) to contract the oversight of the properties. Thousands of them. These are Asset Management companies. They also have repair, PP, and hazard vendors.
> 
> REO, PP and Hazard Claims are separate entities- and handled differently.
> 
> I know Bofa very intimately- trying to help you guys see the top down perspective.
> 
> The scorecard is the list of approved repair Vendors to source directly.
> Bof A doesnt care who they hire- they just want it done.
> 
> Even if an outsourcer is managing an asset - it is still bank of America's Property.
> 
> And Bof A only gives work to people on the scorecard.
> 
> BACFS- is a score card position holder. Guess what? They can issue work for BofA.
> 
> If you work for a client that gets BACFS work- tadaa! BofA paperwork!
> 
> BACFS
> Miken
> Safeguard
> FAS - Et all- can call you and issue work.
> 
> Whoever got the contract- yup - they sub it.
> 
> These guys are held to the scorecard - $1000 per day (original contract value) 10 k job- 10 Business days.
> 
> they get penalized on their scorecard for
> 
> Lates.
> Gobacks
> Additionals
> Photos
> 
> You need damned good alibis for exceeding the scorecard turn time.
> 
> Verifiable severe weather (natural Disaster)
> Mold or additional damage that COULD NOT HAVE BEEN SEEN DURING A THOROUGH INSPECTION. (yes- you should have opened up the cabinets and seen the mold under the kitchen sink- of known about the leaking roof by sticking your head into the crawlspace.)
> 
> Turn time is the buzzword- get the job out- get it done and get it in.
> your turn time for the above $10,000 job? minus thirty percent just
> turned it into a 7 K job. You have 7 days to get it done. Calendar days- NOT business days. This increases the servicers turn time- job was done early.
> 
> Your photos get fixed and prepped- and off it goes to the client with the Lein release. This is required for payment.
> 
> BofA has the Agent inspect- and sign off.
> 
> (Then the National get paid- and they drop the money into their accounts and collect interest until they decide to pay you):whistling
> 
> I refer to anyone who does not hold a score card position as "second tier" they are receiving work through an outsourcer unless it is through BACFS. I used to work for a Scorecard Holder that shall remain nameless for all eternity.
> 
> Third cut are the regionals- that handle areas for the second tier subs through agreement.
> 
> And so on- on down to all of us.
> 
> Nothing to do with lending- that is the other side of the bank.
> 
> This is a pretty big machine- and as some others have stated, the machines purpose is to protect the bank and isolate it.
> 
> That's why it's so hard to get on their scorecard- and why safeguard would be willing (just like FAS) to spend the duckets to gain another slot.
> 
> Does that help?


This is the same way CitiMortgage runs it as well.


----------



## HollandPPC

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Mid a is not a direct vendor then.
> They would be a second tier under a bigger player- like US Best, Pres Pro-, Regis- Yo' Mammas Contracting- etc.
> 
> Then their are third and 4th tiers as well- Till you get down to Sentinel, Big Daddy, White Van- yo mammas contracting- etc.
> 
> And down on the line to lil ol you and me.
> 
> There are very few players on the Scorecard. Last time my beady little eyes had access to it- was about 2 months ago
> 
> FAS
> Safeguard
> Miken
> REO Allegiance
> Home Depot - good luck.
> Core Logic
> LPS - subs to FAS
> AMS
> MCS -I think Dead?
> BACFS- being merged into SG (PP)
> UPM- I think Dead?
> Vineyard


With your permission I would like to use "yo mammas contracting" as a name for a new preservation company I would like to start.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Unless you ca. Cover 2-3 states, have. $1 million + BLOC, are a GC, full time office staff, D&b# and 20+ crews. You're wasting your time. You're just not cut out for the job. Trust me.


I am most of those things, and I am not really cut out for it either. We are looking at shrinking significantly.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Here- let me try showing you a different way-
> 
> There is BAC Field Services. BOA created this to manage the foreclosure nightmare- and the loads of properties during the crash from the Banks and bad loans BOA bought.
> 
> To go direct to BofA you need to go through BOAVM- and become an approved supplier to BOA- (WF uses a similiar process.)
> 
> BOFA can issue paperwork (and even delegate that authority quasi legally) to the company that ends up with the property.
> 
> Even at a second or third String- the Asset Manager will still be in the loop.
> 
> Bofa also uses outsource companies (Core Logic is a major one as is Keystone, etc) to contract the oversight of the properties. Thousands of them. These are Asset Management companies. They also have repair, PP, and hazard vendors.
> 
> REO, PP and Hazard Claims are separate entities- and handled differently.
> 
> I know Bofa very intimately- trying to help you guys see the top down perspective.
> 
> The scorecard is the list of approved repair Vendors to source directly.
> Bof A doesnt care who they hire- they just want it done.
> 
> Even if an outsourcer is managing an asset - it is still bank of America's Property.
> 
> And Bof A only gives work to people on the scorecard.
> 
> BACFS- is a score card position holder. Guess what? They can issue work for BofA.
> 
> If you work for a client that gets BACFS work- tadaa! BofA paperwork!
> 
> BACFS
> Miken
> Safeguard
> FAS - Et all- can call you and issue work.
> 
> Whoever got the contract- yup - they sub it.
> 
> These guys are held to the scorecard - $1000 per day (original contract value) 10 k job- 10 Business days.
> 
> they get penalized on their scorecard for
> 
> Lates.
> Gobacks
> Additionals
> Photos
> 
> You need damned good alibis for exceeding the scorecard turn time.
> 
> Verifiable severe weather (natural Disaster)
> Mold or additional damage that COULD NOT HAVE BEEN SEEN DURING A THOROUGH INSPECTION. (yes- you should have opened up the cabinets and seen the mold under the kitchen sink- of known about the leaking roof by sticking your head into the crawlspace.)
> 
> Turn time is the buzzword- get the job out- get it done and get it in.
> your turn time for the above $10,000 job? minus thirty percent just
> turned it into a 7 K job. You have 7 days to get it done. Calendar days- NOT business days. This increases the servicers turn time- job was done early.
> 
> Your photos get fixed and prepped- and off it goes to the client with the Lein release. This is required for payment.
> 
> BofA has the Agent inspect- and sign off.
> 
> (Then the National get paid- and they drop the money into their accounts and collect interest until they decide to pay you):whistling
> 
> I refer to anyone who does not hold a score card position as "second tier" they are receiving work through an outsourcer unless it is through BACFS. I used to work for a Scorecard Holder that shall remain nameless for all eternity.
> 
> Third cut are the regionals- that handle areas for the second tier subs through agreement.
> 
> And so on- on down to all of us.
> 
> Nothing to do with lending- that is the other side of the bank.
> 
> This is a pretty big machine- and as some others have stated, the machines purpose is to protect the bank and isolate it.
> 
> That's why it's so hard to get on their scorecard- and why safeguard would be willing (just like FAS) to spend the duckets to gain another slot.
> 
> Does that help?


It helps. Its sad and depressing but it helps. US Best repair receives most of its work from B of A on their tier, and that is the slot taken by SG. I wonder what would happen to them.

The interesting thing is that we essentially fill all of the requirements needed to make a run at large contracts, but we do not have nationwide coverage. We have the state of CA and 2 others with one of them being difficult to cover. But it seems difficult to get a hearing with anyone of note.


----------



## Guest

Depends who US Best's connection is. Could be FAS- and infact I think it is. 

Cheer up!:thumbsup:

GO YO' MAMMAS!!!:laughing:


----------



## BPWY

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Absolutely. :thumbsup:
> 
> I shall give you the rights - but if it goes national I want all the flooring nationwide- and all the rehab in California!:laughing:
> 
> I don't think it will go well though----
> 
> Realtor: There are a bunch of scrungy looking people with a beat up toyota at my property. They're ugly and barbequeing in the back yard. I One is naked.
> 
> Asset Manager: Yes, that's Yo Mamma.
> 
> Realtor: What?
> 
> Asset Manager: Yo Mamma. That's Yo Mamma.
> 
> Realtor: Look here you  stop talking about my mom!
> 
> Asset Mananger: Not YOUR Mom. Yo Mamma!
> 
> Realtor: Racist go yourself! CLICK. Dialtone.
> 
> Asset Manager. SIGH.
> 
> :clap:CONTRACTORS REVENGE!






I got a good laugh from this one.

What a comedian.

And your story about homie and your pickup truck in the mud. Roflmao


----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Depends who US Best's connection is. Could be FAS- and infact I think it is.
> 
> Cheer up!:thumbsup:
> 
> GO YO' MAMMAS!!!:laughing:


Ummmm. I will defer to your expertise here, but I do not beleive US Best and FAS are connected at all. 

Did you hear that from Yo momma?


----------



## JDRM

warranpiece said:


> Ummmm. I will defer to your expertise here, but I do not beleive US Best and FAS are connected at all.
> 
> Did you hear that from Yo momma?


I think you are 100% correct my friend!


----------



## Splinterpicker

ctvalley said:


> I'd love to know the volume of BoA vs. Fannie Mae in my area


http://foreclosures.bankofamerica.c...-_-bank of america reo-_-General REO - Phrase

look here


----------



## Guest

I was told that SG will be dropping its small vendor and going through Regional companies like US Best, Sentinel and some others. I work for SG, I see my pay dropping significantly!


----------



## thanohano44

Tall Tarantula said:


> I was told that SG will be dropping its small vendor and going through Regional companies like US Best, Sentinel and some others. I work for SG, I see my pay dropping significantly!


It's called the Silo effect. Many corporations do this. This puts the onus on the vendor/regional and not them. Ask FAS how well that worked in MT when their initial secures were 2 months late during the winter. LOL


----------



## Guest

I assume since I keep hearing from AMS that BOA is about to drop 1000's of properties Sept-Dec, they are referring to HUD buying all of these properties and dropping them?


----------



## Guest

Floodgates just open just received a ton of boa work:clap::clap:


----------



## Guest

We had the claims flood gates open as well. We normal do between 15 20 a month, sent 15 orders this weekend


----------



## RKRM

wmhlc said:


> We had the claims flood gates open as well. We normal do between 15 20 a month, sent 15 orders this weekend



Did you get that through Safeguard?


----------



## Guest

Yep they have been doing claims for boa for about 2 years now. My regional told me only safeguard will be doing claims work for boa


----------



## RKRM

wmhlc said:


> Yep they have been doing claims for boa for about 2 years now. My regional told me only safeguard will be doing claims work for boa


I also work for SG on the REO side, is the claims side better than the REO?


----------



## GTX63

I won't speak for them as a whole, but we have knocked out a handful for them since the first of the year, and they are by far, better paying and smoother than the REO side.


----------



## RKRM

GTX63 said:


> I won't speak for them as a whole, but we have knocked out a handful for them since the first of the year, and they are by far, better paying and smoother than the REO side.


Do they require that your company has a gc license?


----------



## GTX63

It depends on your state. Missouri and Ky and Illinois, for example do not require a license.


----------



## Guest

RKRM said:


> I also work for SG on the REO side, is the claims side better than the REO?


Its got its pros and cons you have to follow building codes and work a lot with building departments and most of the time the desk jockies at sg don't understand how to repair a house. Some of them are really good they have some guys that ran construction compaines so they really understand.

The time lines can be almost impossible at times you get 1 day for every $1000 in work. Some drywall repairs take a lot longer than that and they fine you for late work

You do need a large bank role to start the work, payment usually takes 45-60 days sometimes longer and they don't give down payments unless the job is over 15k I think


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> It depends on your state. Missouri and Ky and Illinois, for example do not require a license.


They do require copies of permits and city inspection sign off and 95% of the time you will need some kind of license to get those permits and sign off. Every state is different


----------



## GTX63

Yes, permits are usually part of the process. Roofs, electrical, plumbing, etc, you need a license or a sub who has one. The states themselves do not issue general contracting licenses.
I also agree Safeguard reps are more than likely numbskulls, and there is a reason they don't run their own business any longer. I wouldn't recommend them; we do the same work for brokers and it is easy street, however between REO and that, one may be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## mtmtnman

I wish screwguard lots of luck here. They cannot seem to find another contractor and the one they have is a halfwit. I still am getting BAC rehab work from brokers........


----------



## Guest

just received an e-mail a few days ago, how to preform a safegaurd winterization. all my work comes from the BAC.


----------



## probog

*New Safegaurd/BOA pricing*

Just got my LLC pricing from SCVMS for Safeguard/BoA REO work. Prices dropped across the board 30-45%. Called in to Gen manager...was told abruptly that prices are non negoitiable. An inside contact there told me that the phones are on fire. I was the 4th contractor in a row to call in. Anyone hearing/seeing this?
PS I cover a couple of CA coastal counties


----------



## JDRM

probog said:


> Just got my LLC pricing from SCVMS for Safeguard/BoA REO work. Prices dropped across the board 30-45%. Called in to Gen manager...was told abruptly that prices are non negoitiable. An inside contact there told me that the phones are on fire. I was the 4th contractor in a row to call in. Anyone hearing/seeing this?
> PS I cover a couple of CA coastal counties


No surprise!!!! And all their properties will be going to **** just like when they took over AHM from FAS!!


----------



## GTX63

What your experiencing is a regular cycle of price decreases that have been occurring every year for the past 5 or 6 years. The cuts go out, the firestorm of calls come in, some contractors quit, they replace them with newbs who don't know any different. Wash, rinse, repeat...


----------



## Freddie

probog said:


> Just got my LLC pricing from SCVMS for Safeguard/BoA REO work. Prices dropped across the board 30-45%. Called in to Gen manager...was told abruptly that prices are non negoitiable. An inside contact there told me that the phones are on fire. I was the 4th contractor in a row to call in. Anyone hearing/seeing this?
> PS I cover a couple of CA coastal counties


i work for scvms and cvms, i havent recieved a updated price list for either yet. but i heard the prices verbally from a inside contact about cvms and about the price cuts. the contact also told me that scvms and h and l and some other are in a price renegotiations with safeguard and are actually receiving more money yet cvms is accepting the cuts and cutting us along with it


----------



## REOINFO

I have seen a rough draft of prices and yes they are cut , pluss the photo requirement is said to be placquared photos


----------



## probog

Freddie said:


> i work for scvms and cvms, i havent recieved a updated price list for either yet. but i heard the prices verbally from a inside contact about cvms and about the price cuts. the contact also told me that scvms and h and l and some other are in a price renegotiations with safeguard and are actually receiving more money yet cvms is accepting the cuts and cutting us along with it


Freddie,
If you do not mind being asked, what territory do you cover for them?


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> What your experiencing is a regular cycle of price decreases that have been occurring every year for the past 5 or 6 years. The cuts go out, the firestorm of calls come in, some contractors quit, they replace them with newbs who don't know any different. Wash, rinse, repeat...


CVMS etc did this I told them to hit the highway. And America's Infomart, and....... and ....... and ........ and ............




Freddie said:


> i work for scvms and cvms, ................ yet cvms is accepting the cuts and cutting us along with it




No shock there, I told CVMS a long time ago to put some stiff in their back bone.
The reply was that the big companies will just drop us in favor of some one who will accept their demands. 


If all of you would put some stiff in their back bones they wouldn't be able to do this would they?


----------

